# ClearQAM and Directv?



## R0am3r (Sep 20, 2008)

Can I combine ClearQAM signals from Cable TV with Directv via diplexers? My setup consists of the following equipment: 1 Slimline-3 (not SWM) with 4 coaxial cables going to various Directv receivers. The LCD TV that I want to view the ClearQAM channels has a H23 receiver fed with HDMI. I would like to split out the signals at the end point through the use of a diplexer with one side going to the H23 and the other side to the LCD TV for ClearQAM viewing. Is this scenario possible or do ClearQAM signals share the same frequency spectrum as Directv equipment?


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

NO


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

I believe the QAM channels are in the same frequency range as analog cable. And thus, will also interfere with the Ka band of DirecTV channels.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

jdspencer said:


> I believe the QAM channels are in the same frequency range as analog cable. And thus, will also interfere with the Ka band of DirecTV channels.


In few'er words--NO

:lol:


----------



## R0am3r (Sep 20, 2008)

WestDC said:


> NO


'No' for combining the signals or 'No' to the question about ClearQAM signals sharing the same frequency spectrum as Directv? Can you elaborate on these questions with something other than a simple one word answer?


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

*NO means NO*. No reason to explain try searching if you need more detailed answer it has been explained many many many times.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

jdspencer said:


> I believe the QAM channels are in the same frequency range as analog cable. And thus, will also interfere with the Ka band of DirecTV channels.


If this is true, how is it that today I can send analog channels 3 and 4 over the same coax as my incoming sat signal using diplexers and get no interference on any channels? BTW, I moved my BBC's to the dish side of the diplexer.

EDIT: Just noticed the OP has an H23. You've got to have a receiver with external BBC's to make diplexing work, which the H23 doesn't have.


----------



## whitepelican (May 9, 2007)

R0am3r said:


> 'No' for combining the signals or 'No' to the question about ClearQAM signals sharing the same frequency spectrum as Directv? Can you elaborate on these questions with something other than a simple one word answer?


No, you can't diplex the signals. Yes, they share the same frequency band.

If you were using a SWM setup or even a receiver that required BBC's (just about any other one than the H23/HR23), you could diplex the signal in.


----------



## R0am3r (Sep 20, 2008)

boba said:


> *NO means NO*. No reason to explain try searching if you need more detailed answer it has been explained many many many times.


Huh? The reason for the original post was to find an answer that gives specific details about QAM and Directv. I performed several searches here on DBSTalk and Google and didn't find a good answer to the questions posted. If you can't answer the question, please stop wasting my time with useless posts.


----------



## R0am3r (Sep 20, 2008)

whitepelican said:


> No, you can't diplex the signals. Yes, they share the same frequency band.
> 
> If you were using a SWM setup or even a receiver that required BBC's (just about any other one than the H23/HR23), you could diplex the signal in.


Thank you Whitepelican - I appreciate your straight forward response. I was wondering about the issue of the built-in BBC on the H23. Maybe I'll give it a whirl on my HR22 (with external BBCs).


----------



## doctor j (Jun 14, 2006)

Technically you can diplex some cable frequencies into a H-23 w/o interference.

KA low is 250 to 750 MHz.

Channel 3/4 work since they are 61.25 and 67.25 MHz video carrier.
In fact:

TV 2 - 6 : 55.25 to 83.25 MHz
Cable 95 - 99 : 91.25 to 115.25 MHz
Cable 14 - 22 : 121.25 to 169.25 MHZ
TV 7 - 13 : 175.25 to 211.25 MHz

can be inserted into line w/o "interfering" with satellite.

This , however, realistically would have to be done with modulators and to get HD modulators for several channels would be very expensive. ie 1000's per channel.

Diplexing with SWM can and is done on MDU systems but is not a residentially approved setup. By the way, although an OTA port is available on the SWM-8 unit it is advisable to diplex outside of the SWM unit.

Doctor j

edit:
As a trial one might get a band pass filter , cut out above 250 MHz, insert it into cable line before diplexer.
Split out signal at tv and scan to see what you get.
Many cable systems are different in where they put signals and you might get "Lucky" and tune what you want.


----------



## Scott in FL (Mar 18, 2008)

boba said:


> *NO means NO*. No reason to explain try searching if you need more detailed answer it has been explained many many many times.


Wow, that's a bit over the top. :nono2:


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

doctor j said:


> As a trial one might get a band pass filter , cut out above 250 MHz, insert it into cable line before diplexer.


That would be a "low-pass" filter.

In any case, DIRECTV recommends against diplexing. Given the all-to-flexible bandwidth usage of CATV, it is wise to keep it well away from a satellite system.


----------



## doctor j (Jun 14, 2006)

http://www.tinlee.com/CATV_MATV-LowpassCustom.php?active=1#LP7-video

These people can make you anything you need.

Doctor j


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

harsh said:


> That would be a "low-pass" filter.


"AS IF" a bandpass that blocks below 50 MHz wouldn't do the same thing. :nono:


----------



## MatthewTheRaven (Feb 21, 2008)

I can't speak for non SWM setups, but with the SWM it might be easier...

I have Atlantic Broadband for my cable modem and they don't filter out the the ClearQAM digital channels even if you have internet-only service. I have a SWMLine dish and diplexed the ClearQAM into the single line and diplexed it back out at each TV and it actually works great. I did it with full knowledge that it might/probably not work, but for me it ended up working perfectly.


----------



## taz291819 (Oct 19, 2006)

This could be accomplished a lot easier if Directv would put a QAM tuner in their STBs (and the appropriate software). Yeah, you'd have to run an addition line, but then you wouldn't have to change inputs, and could use the DVR functions.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

taz291819 said:


> This could be accomplished a lot easier if Directv would put a QAM tuner in their STBs (and the appropriate software). Yeah, you'd have to run an addition line, but then you wouldn't have to change inputs, and could use the DVR functions.


Why would they do that since the only ones that use QAM is cable? That makes no sense from a business standpoint whatsoever. Thats like asking Comcast to add a D* tuner into their STB's.


----------



## taz291819 (Oct 19, 2006)

CCarncross said:


> Why would they do that since the only ones that use QAM is cable? That makes no sense from a business standpoint whatsoever. Thats like asking Comcast to add a D* tuner into their STB's.


Well, if they had added QAM tuners a few years ago, they could possibly have saved some customers. With a $10 lifeline from your local cable company, you can get your locals in HD. Since Directv doesn't offer every HD local in the U.S., this is technically a way around it. I know of quite a few people that went with Dish because they had our locals in HD for the past year and half, which Directv just provided last month.

Also, during heavy storms, when rain-fade takes out your signal, one could always fall back on the locals via QAM.

Obviously not a must have feature, but it would still be a feature (which wouldn't cost them much) that no other TV provider offers.

If Directv ever released their HTPC tuner (not holding my breath), one could have Directv programming, QAM, and ATSC all under a single interface.


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

i have the same setup, but with HR20 in the living room and my old D11 connected to my regular SD TV upstairs. all four lines from the dish come into my basement to a WB68.

can i diplex in the cable signal to the D11? would i need to put a BBC on the line first?


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

matty8199 said:


> i have the same setup, but with HR20 in the living room and my old D11 connected to my regular SD TV upstairs. all four lines from the dish come into my basement to a WB68.
> 
> can i diplex in the cable signal to the D11? would i need to put a BBC on the line first?


Yes, and yes.


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

bobnielsen said:


> Yes, and yes.


cool, thanks!

would this be true for any old standard receivers?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

bobnielsen said:


> Yes, and yes.





 matty8199 said:


> cool, thanks!
> 
> would this be true for any old standard receivers?


Since the diplexer will block/attenuate the Ka-lo band, I don't see why a BBC would be needed for the SD receiver.
To diplex for an HD receiver, the BBC would need to be mounted before the diplexer, but SD?


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> Since the diplexer will block/attenuate the Ka-lo band, I don't see why a BBC would be needed for the SD receiver.
> To diplex for an HD receiver, the BBC would need to be mounted before the diplexer, but SD?


can anyone give me a definite answer on this? i want to try it next weekend...


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

matty8199 said:


> i have the same setup, but with HR20 in the living room and my old D11 connected to my regular SD TV upstairs. all four lines from the dish come into my basement to a WB68.
> 
> can i diplex in the cable signal to the D11? would i need to put a BBC on the line first?





matty8199 said:


> can anyone give me a definite answer on this? i want to try it next weekend...


Since the D11 doesn't pickup Ka-lo, you could diplex this line. The BBC isn't needed and the diplexer will block the Ka-lo band from the SAT.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2009)

I think what he is gettting at is can you run a cable wire from the multiswitch to the cable input on an HDTV and get some of the DirecTV channels? Or maybe all the digital ones but not the HD ones?


----------



## Tom_S (Apr 9, 2002)

While we're on the subject, If you connect a Cablevision NY cable into the back of your HR20 will you receive anything?


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Tom_S said:


> While we're on the subject, If you connect a Cablevision NY cable into the back of your HR20 will you receive anything?


Very, very unlikely. Only if Cablevision carries the local digital channels without change from the local OTA broadcasts.

(I'd flat out say "no", but in theory it could be done.)

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Tom_S (Apr 9, 2002)

Thanks, just wondering as I am switching to Optimum Voice and they are throwing in TV service. I don't really need it but I have a TV in the Basement that could use it. I figured I'd give it a shot, no harm.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

CraigerCSM said:


> I think what he is gettting at is can you run a cable wire from the multiswitch to the cable input on an HDTV and get some of the DirecTV channels? Or maybe all the digital ones but not the HD ones?


I'm certain that is NOT what he's asking.

He wants to do something that DIRECTV recommends specifically against (diplexing where IF associated with Ka band are involved). In the situation posed, it should work.

Will anyone else try it for him? Probably not. Especially since he says he's going to try it this coming weekend anyway.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Tom Robertson said:


> Very, very unlikely. Only if Cablevision carries the local digital channels without change from the local OTA broadcasts.


I'm pretty sure that a company like Cablevision jams everything through QAM that they can. Finding ATSC signals in a cable system would be a major departure from the norm.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

harsh said:


> I'm pretty sure that a company like Cablevision jams everything through QAM that they can. Finding ATSC signals in a cable system would be a major departure from the norm.


Probably why he said this...



Tom Robertson said:


> (I'd flat out say "no", but in theory it could be done.)
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

harsh said:


> I'm certain that is NOT what he's asking.
> 
> He wants to do something that DIRECTV recommends specifically against (diplexing where IF associated with Ka band are involved). In the situation posed, it should work.
> 
> Will anyone else try it for him? Probably not. Especially since he says he's going to try it this coming weekend anyway.


I wonder if DTV subsrcibers would be allowed to hook DTV up to a QAM ready HDTV without needing a DTV box and get just the SD channels and maybe some of the HD channels? I guess QAM wouldn't be able to decrypt the DTV singals?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

CraigerCSM said:


> I wonder if DTV subsrcibers would be allowed to hook DTV up to a QAM ready HDTV without needing a DTV box and get just the SD channels and maybe some of the HD channels? I guess QAM wouldn't be able to decrypt the DTV singals?


QAM is a modulation scheme to fit multiple channels into a single frequency. DIRECTV uses phase-shift keying (PSK) to accomplish that task. Outside of the fact that they are both modulation schemes, they have little in common.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

That would not work at all. They are two different technologies.


----------

